# follar y sinónimos para todos los países hispanohablantes.



## zazap

Bueno, así que veo que hay entendimiento general y me alegro mucho...
Follar será, pues. (bueno, ya me entendéis, ¿no?)
Gracias mil.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México no usamos "follar", y dudo que la mayoría de la población lo entendería.


----------



## zazap

La virgen santa. Me muero. ¿Y se puede saber qué usan para decir "hacer el amor" que no sea "hacer el amor"?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Hay muchas opciones:

Coger
Chingar
Tener relaciones
Se la metió
Se la metieron

Una que creo que se entiende en todos lados es fornicar. ¿Qué te parece?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Te lo dirán mejor los compañeros latinoamericanos, pero creo que por ahí "cogen"...


----------



## belén

Este hilo viene de aquí.


----------



## alexacohen

¡Por la Argentina, al menos!

Por el Obradoiro: fuchicar (no me preguntes de dónde viene la palabreja) y mojar.


----------



## belén

He aquí una lista de países, gracias a super lazarus
Por favor intentemos no repetir este tema ya que lo tenemos aquí: Coger  y en muchos otros hilos (vean aquí el enlace al diccionario y los múltiples hilos que ha generado este tema)
Mejor centrémonos en el tema del hilo en cuestión. Zazap necesita una palabra como "follar" que se entienda en todo el mundo hispanohablante. Gracias


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Acá en latinoamérica, como dijo TPS, sería coger.
Pero creo que follar es más universal y se entendería en todas partes, no se si me perdí de algo, pero Zazap quiere un sinonimo de follar o la pregunta es que si se entiende? 

Saludos
Rosangelus


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Yo creo que _fornicar_ es muy adecuada, como señalaba el compañero Toño desde México.


----------



## Betildus

En Chile de más "decentito" a menos, sería:
- Hacer el amor
- Fornicar
- Echar un polvo(ito)
- Echar una cachita
- Echar una cacha
- Culear

¿Y cómo se me fue a olvidar el muy famoso en estos tiempos?, al igual que bb008: *Tirar*

Me da la idea de que no hay ninguna palabra común a todo el mundo hispanohablante, a no ser que sea una explicación con las manos.
Ya vemos que para muchos el *coger* no tiene connotación sexual y *follar* se sabe que es muy propio de los españoles.


----------



## alexacohen

> Yo creo que _fornicar_ es muy adecuada, como señalaba el compañero Toño desde México.


 
Sí, yo también. Fornicar o hacer el amor (depende de lo que se esté haciendo... porque no es lo mismo).


----------



## ECOMPIANI

En México también se usa ¨planchar¨......


----------



## bb008

Hola:

*"Coger" y/o "Tirar".*

Por cierto en un hilo se hablaba de la expresión "que tal" y alguien dijo que a esa pregunta el respondía, "aquí tirando, tirandillo", yo le respondí que si en Venezuela yo contestaba eso, tenía que mudarme del país...se imaginarán porqué (porque el chalequeo que me montarían, es para mudarse lejos, muy lejos)...


----------



## belén

De todos modos, Zazap, imagino que la traducción que estás haciendo tendrá muchos términos que no sean "universales" en el sentido hispano de la palabra, se notará que tiene un toque español (de España quiero decir) por su estilo, por las palabras que debes estar emplear (lo asumo así porque veo que resides en España, corrígeme si voy mal encaminada). Entonces, ¿habría algún problema poniendo "follar"? Cómo han dicho muchos compañeros latinoamericanos, lo entenderán, saben que es una palabra que se usa en España para decir tirar/coger y por contexto se entiende perfectamente. 
¿No os parece? 
Fornicar me parece que tiene una acepción negativa, de pecado, de los diez mandamientos... no lo veo apropiado...

Os recuerdo la frase original del texto de Zazap, que está en el otro hilo:

Los hombres gays no eran los únicos que follaban y se organizaban. También estaba la organización lesbiana de Toronto (LOOT) (Lesbian Organization of Toronto) que fue activa a partir de finales del año 1976 hasta la primavera de 1980.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

belén said:


> Los hombres gays no eran los únicos que follaban y se organizaban. También estaba la organización lesbiana de Toronto (LOOT) (Lesbian Organization of Toronto) que fue activa a partir de finales del año 1976 hasta la primavera de 1980.


 
Yo, en serio, lo reescribiría poniendo algo del tipo "mantenían/tenían relaciones sexuales". 

Tampoco me convence lo de "hombres gays": yo diría directamente _gays_. En inglés sí que _gay_ suele utilizarse como adjetivo y se habla de mujeres gays y de hombres gays; pero creo que aquí se habla más de _gays_ (hombres) y de _lesbianas_ (mujeres, claro está ).


----------



## heidita

Zapi, ¿por qué no decir: 

*buscaban sexo y se organizaban..*..?

Al fin y al cabo, _cruising_, no implica conseguir la _relación_, ¿o sí?

Pues no: aquí la definicón en el WR.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Y pregunto yo, *Zazap*, ¿qué problema tendrías en dejar la frase así?:

*Los hombres gays no eran los únicos que se organizaban. También estaba la organización lesbiana de Toronto (LOOT) (Lesbian Organization of Toronto) que fue activa a partir de finales del año 1976 hasta la primavera de 1980.*


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Zap:
La verdad es que me parece tambien, que deberias considerar la propuesta de TPS, follar/coger/tirar o cualquiera de esas no suena muy bien, mientras que mantener relaciones lo va a entender todo el mundo y es mucho mas sutil...
Por otra parte no estoy de acuerdo con TPS en cuanto a no utilizar hombres gays, ya que, creo que es necesario, puesto que luego vas a hablar de las mujeres gays.
Es mi humilde opinión.

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Insisto: follar no sería entendida por la mayoría de los mexicanos. No sé si en otros países la entenderían; comprendo que los que visitamos esta página la entendemos, pero no creo que seamos una muestra válida de la población en general.


----------



## heidita

ToñoTorreón said:


> Insisto: follar no sería entendida por la mayoría de los mexicanos.


 
No se entendería y no sería del todo correcto. La palabra en inglés, insisto, no implica la relación sexual _conseguida_, sino buscada.
Además, aunque con la palabra en inglés se sobreentiende de que va de sexo, no es tan vulgar como la española. No creo que se deba usar esta palabra a no ser que se pretenda sonar especialmente vulgar.

Rosa, estoy contigo. Gays, se dice hoy en día también a las mujeres, correcto o no. Así que mejor con _hombres gays._


----------



## Este-Ban-Dido

En Colombia entenderíamos "follar". Pero las más usadas son "tirar", "culiar" (MUY vulgar) y "pichar".

¡Saludos desde Bogotá!


----------



## Wil_the_terrible

En Costa Rica, se dice "pisar", me parece que hay otras más obscenas, pero esta es la más "famosa".


----------



## zazap

belén said:


> De todos modos, Zazap, imagino que la traducción que estás haciendo tendrá muchos términos que no sean "universales" en el sentido hispano de la palabra, se notará que tiene un toque español (de España quiero decir) por su estilo, por las palabras que debes estar emplear (lo asumo así porque veo que resides en España, corrígeme si voy mal encaminada). Entonces, ¿habría algún problema poniendo "follar"? Cómo han dicho muchos compañeros latinoamericanos, lo entenderán, saben que es una palabra que se usa en España para decir tirar/coger y por contexto se entiende perfectamente.
> ¿No os parece?
> Fornicar me parece que tiene una acepción negativa, de pecado, de los diez mandamientos... no lo veo apropiado...
> 
> Os recuerdo la frase original del texto de Zazap, que está en el otro hilo:
> 
> Los hombres gays no eran los únicos que follaban y se organizaban. También estaba la organización lesbiana de Toronto (LOOT) (Lesbian Organization of Toronto) que fue activa a partir de finales del año 1976 hasta la primavera de 1980.



Pues sí, sonará a español de España, qué remedio, si llevo 7 años aquí...Y por un momento pensé pues sí, belen tiene razón, pero...



ToñoTorreón said:


> Insisto: follar no sería entendida por la mayoría de los mexicanos. No sé si en otros países la entenderían; comprendo que los que visitamos esta página la entendemos, pero no creo que seamos una muestra válida de la población en general.



Y como la traducción la mando a Canadá, y me imagino que la leerán más que nada mexicanos y chicanos...



heidita said:


> Zapi, ¿por qué no decir:
> 
> *buscaban sexo y se organizaban..*..?
> 
> Al fin y al cabo, _cruising_, no implica conseguir la _relación_, ¿o sí?
> 
> Pues no: aquí la definicón en el WR.



Me gusta, Heidita, me gusta...



Víctor Pérez said:


> Y pregunto yo, *Zazap*, ¿qué problema tendrías en dejar la frase así?:
> 
> *Los hombres gays no eran los únicos que se organizaban. También estaba la organización lesbiana de Toronto (LOOT) (Lesbian Organization of Toronto) que fue activa a partir de finales del año 1976 hasta la primavera de 1980.*


Pues, que no me parece bien quitar parte de la frase porque no encuentro la palabra...



ROSANGELUS said:


> Por otra parte no estoy de acuerdo con TPS en cuanto a no utilizar hombres gays, ya que, creo que es necesario, puesto que luego vas a hablar de las mujeres gays.
> Es mi humilde opinión.


Estoy contigo. Lo de hombres gays se queda. (Lo siento Tradu, un saludo)

Uf. Creo que tengo que mudarme a México, ya que es allá donde aprendí el castellano al principio pero ¡¡¡se me ha olvidado!!!
Muchísimas gracias y que tengan un buen día.


----------



## Elisabetha76

¿Cómo no te han suprimido esta pregunta? qué suerte..puedes preguntar lo que quieras..jejej...Bueno te diré que en Italia  a la españolada "follar" se le dice "scopare".
En Andalucía hay varios: echar un polvo, echar un kiki,..., pero ten en cuenta que no es lo mismo QUE HACER EL AMOR. (¡Hommmbresss!)


----------



## belén

Hola Elisabetha,
No sé por qué se debería suprimir la pregunta si estamos discutiendo una palabra. 
Por otro lado, te recuerdo que estamos en el foro de sólo español, aquí no se discuten otros idiomas ya que para eso ya tenemos los foros bilingües. 
Gracias, saludos
Belén, moderadora


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Víctor Pérez said:


> Y pregunto yo, Zazap, ¿qué problema tendrías en dejar la frase así?:
> 
> Los hombres gays no eran los únicos que se organizaban.





zazap said:


> Pues, que no me parece bien quitar parte de la frase porque no encuentro la palabra...



Mis disculpas, *Zazap*, acabo de saber que se trataba de una traducción.

Por lo demás, me adhiero a la propuesta de *Heidita*: *buscaban sexo*.


----------



## bb008

Una preguntita; claro en Venezuela la palabra joder, es diferente, pero tengo entendido que es sinónimo de follar (sexo, tirar, coger,) en algunos países, ¿qué me dicen?. Creo que los gallegos también lo dicen mucho "joder".


----------



## BNakra

Elisabetha76 said:


> ¿Cómo no te han suprimido esta pregunta? qué suerte..puedes preguntar lo que quieras..jejej...Bueno te diré que en Italia a la españolada "follar" se le dice "scopare".
> En Andalucía hay varios: echar un polvo, echar un kiki,..., pero ten en cuenta que no es lo mismo QUE HACER EL AMOR. (¡Hommmbresss!)


 
Si no es lo mismo cual es la diferencia?Explicame por favor


----------



## jonquiliser

bb008 said:


> Una preguntita; claro en Venezuela la palabra joder, es diferente, pero tengo entendido que es sinónimo de follar (sexo, tirar, coger,) en algunos países, ¿qué me dicen?. Creo que los gallegos también lo dicen mucho "joder".



No los que yo conozco  Aunque usar, sí se usa, pero suena como más 'vulgar'. Y además es un poco triste que se use la misma palabra con el sentido de hacer el sexo y como taco...

Saludos (que por cierto tú y yo somos tocayas, un amigo siempre me llama bb )


----------



## heidita

BNakra said:


> Si no es lo mismo cual es la diferencia?Explicame por favor


 
Pero bueno, Nakra, ¡¡y eso que eres mujer!!

No es lo mismo porque hacer el amor, implica eso: amor. 

Echar un polvo y follar (con perdón) no implica más que el acto sexual en sí. Puede haber amor, pero no necesariamente.


----------



## bb008

En Venezuela, también se le conoce como un polvazo (sexo puro, puro sexo), nada de sentimientos, ok., eso es otra cosa; echar un polvazo con sentimiento es: Amor.


----------



## Betildus

- *Hacer el Amor*: Involucra nuestro cuerpo, mente y espíritu
- *Echar un polvo*: Involucra nuestro cuerpo (obvio), quizás la mente pero nunca el espíritu.

Saludos


----------



## angelic_giggles

ToñoTorreón said:


> Insisto: follar no sería entendida por la mayoría de los mexicanos. No sé si en otros países la entenderían; comprendo que los que visitamos esta página la entendemos, pero no creo que seamos una muestra válida de la población en general.


 
Estoy de acuerdo de que en México no se entendería. ¿Que no también decimos "se la hecháron" o los hombres dirían "me la heché"? Debo decir que 'heché' y 'hecharón' no son palabras correctas y creo que no se usan mas que en estas frases u otras tal como 'me heché una siesta'. 

Otra que he escuchado es "se la bailáron" o "me la bailé".


----------



## bb008

Por allí hay una nueva, y solo se lo he escuchado a los hombres (pero suena lógico)... "está me la quiere donar" o "está como que me la quiere donar"


----------



## ToñoTorreón

angelic_giggles said:


> Estoy de acuerdo de que en México no se entendería. ¿Que no también decimos "se la hecháron" o los hombres dirían "me la heché"? Debo decir que 'heché' y 'hecharón' no son palabras correctas y creo que no se usan mas que en estas frases u otras tal como 'me heché una siesta'.
> 
> Otra que he escuchado es "se la bailáron" o "me la bailé".


 
¡Hola, Angelic!

Es "eché", de "echar", y sí son correctas. 
- Me la eché al plato.

- Ya pasó por las armas. Esta es otra manera de decirlo.

Me la bailé también puede ser usada así; aunque en un juego de futbol un equipo gana 10 a 0, se puede decir que al equipo que perdió le metieron un baile.


----------



## angelic_giggles

ToñoTorreón said:


> ¡Hola, Angelic!
> 
> Es "eché", de "echar", y sí son correctas.
> - Me la eché al plato.


 
¡Hola! Y gracias por la correción. No estaba segura si era de echar o de hacer. Por que hay algunos que dicen 'se me hizo con fulana de tal' pero no nunca lo había escuchado en referencia con el sexo.


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Por lo tanto si queres vos una sola palabra, las mas comunes entendidas aca en los Estados Unidos, son: Joder, planchar, y (lo mas comun) chingar. Nosotros quienes hablamos castellano aqui en los estados unidos (especialmente en california) nos hemos acostubrado a usar la palabra "chingar". Tardes.


----------



## ElGuito

Chiflado, California es enorme y hay muchas culturas aqui.
Joder y Chingar, para nosotros (estoy en Orange County) es algo que te irrita y te molesta: No me estes jodiendo con la misma pregunta. Que chingan estos vecinos con su musica!
Joder la podrias usar en prescencia de niños.
Chingar ya es mas de adultos pero no en el sentido que le han dado aqui.


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

ElGuito said:


> Chiflado, California es enorme y hay muchas culturas aqui.
> Joder y Chingar, para nosotros (estoy en Orange County) es algo que te irrita y te molesta: No me estes jodiendo con la misma pregunta. Que chingan estos vecinos con su musica!
> Joder la podrias usar en prescencia de niños.
> Chingar ya es mas de adultos pero no en el sentido que le han dado aqui.



Huy! ya veo un problema amigo. Estoy en la área de la bahía. Para empezar,  jamas usaríamos nosotros la palabra joder enfrente de los chiquitos. Acaso enfrente de los jóvenes pero jamas enfrente de los niños. También por aquí usamos las palabras en las mismas situaciones, mas además las usamos para referirnos a los demás sentidos de la palabra. Y que viva California amigillo!


----------



## poesimo

Hola Zazap:

Si lo que quieres es un término que pueda ser entendido por cualquier hispanohablante, creo que tienes que abandonar los coloquiales pues son los que más varían de región a región.

Modos más formales de «follar» son «hacer el amor», «tener sexo» o «mantener relaciones sexuales».

Saludos,
Poésimo


----------



## MOMO2

poesimo said:


> Hola Zazap:
> 
> Si lo que quieres es un término que pueda ser entendido por cualquier hispanohablante, creo que tienes que abandonar los coloquiales pues son los que más varían de región a región.
> 
> Modos más formales de «follar» son «hacer el amor», «tener sexo» o «mantener relaciones sexuales».
> 
> Saludos,
> Poésimo


 
A mí lo de "mantener relaciones sexuales" me suena como que pasa y vuelve a pasar. Mientras que "follar" y los demás indican sólo el acto. Aislado de un contexto temporal o de relación con alguien.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

Este hilo de más de un año ha dado ya mucho de sí y queda cerrado.
Si alguien tiene una nueva propuesta que no haya sido propuesta indíqueselo a un moderador.

Gracias a todos por su participación.
Martine (Mod...)


----------

